# Thinking of trying Rage?



## killabig1 (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm reading so much hype about Rage broadheads and am starting to ponder if I should try them.

I've shot Muzzy for 15+ years, killed dozens of deer, and have had no problem with them. I've always felt that if you put it in the right spot, any BH will kill them. The problem is in marginal hits.

Shot a doe last week, took a long time to find her as the blood trail was sparse. I'm hearing Rages leave profuse blood trails that are easy to follow. I would like that. 

My concern is the issue of penetration. I see hunting videos/shows where the arrow goes in only about 6" with mechanicals. I like my arrows to go completely through the deer which they usually do (shooting a 450 gr arrow/bh).

So tell me why I should try Rage (or not), and how to get around the perceived lack of penetration, and the much higher cost.
Thanks.


----------



## Duff (Nov 28, 2016)

As you said, any BH will kill them. I shot Muzzy for years and swapped to rage. I just tried them when they first came out. They flew great out of my bow and I had good results with them. So I've stayed with them over the years. That being said, I've killed a bunch of deer with Rage heads, but I can't think of one time I can say, I killed or found a deer only because of using a Rage.

Also, I've never had any issues with penetration, other than 2 shoulder shots.


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 28, 2016)

Never had a problem with penetration using them.  I've used the 1.5" 3 blade and the Extreme 2.3" cut.  Probably killed 60 or so with them through the years.  Broadheads are give and take, just don't hit the shoulder, stay below the spine and you should be fine.  The holes are amazing.

















Most of the photos in my photo album here on GON were shot with the Rage.  Just browse around.


----------



## flatsmaster (Nov 28, 2016)

like the others have stated ... my son and i have killed quite a few animals with the 2 blade chisel tip with great results ... that being said my daughter has killed 2 Illinois bucks the last 2 years we a muzzy and they both dropped in sight ... shoot what u have confidence in


----------



## Gbr5pb (Nov 28, 2016)

Really like the hypodermic rage awesome blood trails


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 28, 2016)

If you don't want to spend the money on trying them, go with the chinese knock-offs.  Basically the same head, just cheaper.

If you are stuck on the Muzzy brand, you might want to try the Muzzy hybrid.


----------



## Blooper (Nov 28, 2016)

I shot a doe beginning of the season with a hypodermic and she went 30 yards bleeding profusely before flopping over. I hit her slight quartering away so I got liver, right lung back edge and directly through left lung. She must have been breathing in when I hit her caused it looked like a red paint can went off behind her on the exit. She also had a portion of her liver push out and hit the ground before she did on the entrance side.

Any broad head will kill with placement, even a field point can. I like larger cut mechanicals primarily because the margin for error should mathematically decrease due to having more cutting area. Penetration is never an issue for me do to shooting at 70lbs and 29.5 inches. As long as your not super low on weight/length and placing the arrow correctly any bow/arrow/broad head combo will kill.

As far as price, look for Mo'Kasi broad heads on Amazon... Thank you Rage for manufacturing stupidly overseas! I got a 12 pack for like $25 or $30 I think, exact same head, just not the mark up or packaging.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 28, 2016)

I've killed 3 with the original 2 blades way back. But got the flyer 2weeks ago from midway USA. I got 3 packs of the 125gr delivered for $18.99 a pack I went with two packs of hyper dermic an 1 pack of extremes. I shoot a heavy enough arrow that any broad head works just stay clear of shoulder or spine


----------



## Triggerfinger_4 (Nov 28, 2016)

I picked up some rage extremes this season. I prefer 125's just for the little bit of extra weight. Double lunged a doe from the ground at 12 yards and it was the best blood trail I've ever had. Watched her fall 40 yards away. Hit another deer a little high and forward in the shoulder, the impact sounded like I had shot a 2x4. Had about 6-8 inches of penetration with no exit hole. Kind of surprised me since I have about 82lbs of kinetic energy behind my arrow. Anyways, I should have made a better shot, but I think had I shot my usual muzzies I would have punched right through and had a dead deer.. But shot error is on me and it made me sick!  rage sure can help you out on a marginal shot as long as it'a mainly soft tissue. Like others have said, as long as you put it where it needs to go you can kill them with anything.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 28, 2016)

So far so good for me using them, Rage Chisel Tip Extreme 100 grain bloodtrail on a doe 48 yds, broadside lung/heart. She ran 10 yds and piled up. Best bloodtrail so far, but one blade was badly bent, small price for a really, really dead deer.


----------



## Mudfeather (Nov 29, 2016)

I blow though deer I shoot but shoot a heavier arrow than most ofthe guys on the tv..however I only shoot 53lbs...I like the rages and have used many...


----------



## BPowell92 (Nov 29, 2016)

You won't be disappointed.  I've never shot an animal with them that I didn't find, including elk.  And I've made some pretty bad shots too.  I use the Hypodermic.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2016)

jtexaslonestar said:


> So far so good for me using them, Rage Chisel Tip Extreme 100 grain bloodtrail on a doe 48 yds, broadside lung/heart. She ran 10 yds and piled up. Best bloodtrail so far, but one blade was badly bent, small price for a really, really dead deer.



Wow..that's a blood trail.


----------



## Ihunt (Nov 30, 2016)

You will be fine with your 450 grain arrow. I bet most penetration issues come from people shooting the 5 grain per pound bows to chase that speed.


----------



## SAhunter (Nov 30, 2016)

Choose wisely. I have a friend who has a commercial bow only operation. They lost four mature bucks this season and five bucks last season all shot with rage broadheads by clients. The prominent reason, not opening fully and wounding the deer. He has now outlawed them on his place. The guides all shoot ramcat, and have clean kills. Like you I shoot fixed blades, slick tricks and ramcats are my preference and have never lost a deer.


----------



## killabig1 (Nov 30, 2016)

My main concern has been the lack of penetration and the possibility of the blades not opening correctly. Even though most hunters are saying this is not an issue, then you get a testimony like 'SAhunter' who says it is an issue.


----------



## deerslayer0369 (Nov 30, 2016)

SAhunter said:


> Like you I shoot fixed blades, slick tricks and ramcats are my preference and have never lost a deer.



Then you have either been very lucky or haven't shot very many. WE ALL make marginal shots from time to time with unfortunate outcomes. Rage are excellent heads, just on the reason of being rear deploying. It is impossible for the blades to not deploy if user error is non existent. Stay away from the shoulder is the ticket. I don't care what head or how much KE your bow has, you center up that shoulder and you sir have just lost one. That's my soap box, have a nice day.


----------



## cam88 (Nov 30, 2016)

I love muzzy's and they've taken down a couple of deer with them. I picked some rocket broad heads and rage broad heads when they were running a sale on them. I've heard that the mechanical ones work better if you're shooting a higher poundage bow with a longer draw lengths.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Nov 30, 2016)

SAhunter said:


> Choose wisely. I have a friend who has a commercial bow only operation. They lost four mature bucks this season and five bucks last season all shot with rage broadheads by clients. The prominent reason, not opening fully and wounding the deer. He has now outlawed them on his place. The guides all shoot ramcat, and have clean kills. Like you I shoot fixed blades, slick tricks and ramcats are my preference and have never lost a deer.


I have NEVER had a rage not open, If they lost all those bucks how did they know that the rage didn't open? I call bull on that, there is no way they could tell if they opened, probably just bad shooting. I like rages and a bunch of other broad heads but there is no broad head that can fix bad shooting. I bet those clients would have lost the deer no matter what broad head they were shooting. I will put the rage hypo against any head out there and I guarantee they all will kill if hit correctly.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 30, 2016)

Lots of folks are just gonna find ways to blame equipment for their poor shot placements.


----------



## chris41081 (Nov 30, 2016)

SAhunter said:


> Choose wisely. I have a friend who has a commercial bow only operation. They lost four mature bucks this season and five bucks last season all shot with rage broadheads by clients. The prominent reason, not opening fully and wounding the deer. He has now outlawed them on his place. The guides all shoot ramcat, and have clean kills. Like you I shoot fixed blades, slick tricks and ramcats are my preference and have never lost a deer.




Sounds like their customers need to start shooting with a net instead of an arrow. 
The worst broadhead on the market couldn't have that kind of fail rate. I shoot Chinese rages, if you hit them in the vitals they die.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 30, 2016)

deerslayer0369 said:


> Then you have either been very lucky or haven't shot very many. WE ALL make marginal shots from time to time with unfortunate outcomes. Rage are excellent heads, just on the reason of being rear deploying. It is impossible for the blades to not deploy if user error is non existent. Stay away from the shoulder is the ticket. I don't care what head or how much KE your bow has, you center up that shoulder and you sir have just lost one. That's my soap box, have a nice day.


Amen! If I could say I'd never lost a deer I dang sure wouldn't be speaking it aloud. And I would be carrying around a 2x4 to knock on it every time I thought about it.  An outfitter wgo tells me I can't use x or y broadhead at his business wouldn't get my business


----------



## bw561737 (Nov 30, 2016)

I've had pass throughs on 8 of my 9 deer killed with rages. I shoot around 60 lbs. I won't shoot any other broadhead.


----------



## Mudfeather (Nov 30, 2016)

Even if a rage hypodermic  didn't open its cut is as wide as some of my traditional heads...so that just doesn't hold water...

I probably wouldn't choose them to shoot an animal like an elk or moose but there isn't a whitetail in North America that I would think twice about zipping with my bow and a 125 hypodermic


----------



## hunter922jr (Dec 8, 2016)

shot two deer both went less than 80 yards I pull 50 pounds and I got a pass through on one and the other it stuck in the offside shoulder. both had easy to track blood trails.


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 8, 2016)

I have shot fixed blades for 30 years. I was reluctant to shoot mechanicals to say the least. This year I decided to try the Rage Hypos. I have only taken one shot this year and he ran about 20 yards. The entry was large the exit just behind the shoulder. Almost any Bhead would have worked on this one but I was interested in increasing my cut on a more marginal shot is why I decided to try them. So far so good. Still have a SlickTrick strapped to a GoldTip in my quiver.


----------



## bukhuntr (Dec 8, 2016)

I switched to ramcats and have been pleased.  However I hit a good buck a touch back in Nebraska and lost him.  I honestly feel if I had stuck with the hypodermic I would have found him.  Just my gut but I know I had to barely miss the liver.  Found the deer bedded within 100 yards and couldn't put a stalk on him.  Watched another buck rouse him from his bed and never saw him again.


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 9, 2016)

bukhuntr said:


> I switched to ramcats and have been pleased.  However I hit a good buck a touch back in Nebraska and lost him.  I honestly feel if I had stuck with the hypodermic I would have found him.  Just my gut but I know I had to barely miss the liver.  Found the deer bedded within 100 yards and couldn't put a stalk on him.  Watched another buck rouse him from his bed and never saw him again.



If he bedded close like that, then you got the guts.  He was dead somewhere about 8 hours later.


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 9, 2016)

And if it makes you feel any better Jess, the big 8 I killed 3 years ago I shot through the guts with a 2" Killzone, and he was still alive 8 hours later, but still laying in his original bed before the dogs kicked him up.  

I recovered him, but hole size doesn't matter much on gut shots.  Just takes time....and some luck.  If that buck hadn't kicked your buck up, he'd of just layed in that same spot.


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 10, 2016)

Rages aren't for me but there is nothing wrong with them. People make a bad shot with a mechanical and it obviously did not open. It seems to me, a lot of people think if you are shooting a 2" broadhead you can just shoot them anywhere.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 11, 2016)

I shoot 100 grain Shockwave and have never had a problem


----------



## DeepweR (Dec 11, 2016)

Best BH ever! RAGE!!!!!


----------



## reylamb (Dec 15, 2016)

I have killed dozens with various flavors of Rage....last count was 42......I have never not gotten a pass through.  The TV experts, for whatever reason, are typically shooting low poundage, and low arrow weights....not the best combination for any mechanical....and frankly there are a bunch that are just bad shots.........

I have no stuck with the hypidermics.  The only rage heads I would not recommend are the 3 blade rage heads.....


----------

